# [ot]monitorare collegamento internet utenti rete azienda

## effeuno

Azienda con server linux, rooter isdn e 20 client di cui 18 windowsxp e 2 Gentoo....per ora.

Tutti i client possono connettersi a internet e alla posta elettronica.

Il titolare chiede se e' possibile conoscere qulai utenti sono collegati a internet (no posta) e per quanto tempo.

Questo per conoscere, io approvo pienamente, chi caz******* troppo durante la giornata.

Qualche idea in merito??????

Posso usare del soft da installare sul server e/o sul client dell'amministratore del sistema (il mio)?????

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Hai anche usato il tag [ot].. per favore, prestate attenzione a quale forum usate per postare.

Riguardo al tuo post, penso che qualche informazione in più sia fondamentale.. intendo, capire com'è strutturata la rete

----------

## effeuno

Chiedo scusa per il post non appropriato, ma e' da un po' che non frequento il forum  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

La rete: Server linux con Suse e Samba (rete classica del tipo 192.168.x.x)

Hub a cui sono collegati 20 client ed un rooter zyxel isdn che si collega al provider con numero 702...... 

Ogni client esce per collegarsi alla posta utlizando outlook express oppure thunderbird.

Ogni client si puo' collegare ad internet con explorer o firefox 1.5

Domanda: e' possibile sapere in qualsiasi momento se l'IP 192.168.1.20 per sempio e' collegato a internet, ovvero sta navigando nella rete per i ca******* suoi??????

Se si da che ora a che ora e /o per quanto tempo.

Il problema e' che allcuni "furbetti del quartierino" passano la loro giornata tra il caricamento dei documenti aziendali (poco tempo) e il navigare su internet (moltoooooooo tempo).

Vorrei poter dare riscontro al titolare di questo per togliere a loro Internet e fare in modo che lavorino come tutti gli altri, sottoscritto compreso.

Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

se sul server implementi un proxy dai suoi log potresti risalire ai siti visitati da chi e quando. logicamente è una cosa un po' approssimativa, nel senso che lui logga la connessione. ti carichi una pagina di 1000 righe, hai il tempo per leggerla che in ogni caso non viene documentato. se el righe sono 10000 il tempo cresce etc etc. quindi credo che non possa risultare una statistica molto attendibile. piuttosto potresti prendere delle contromisure andando a bloccare quei siti che non sono di stretta necessità per l'azienda, vedi gazzetta.it e similari. oppure bloccare tutto tranne i siti che l'azienda ritiene di dover accedere.

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Questo per conoscere, io approvo pienamente, chi caz******* troppo durante la giornata.
> 
> Qualche idea in merito??????

 

Se non ricordo male la cosa é illegale, al pari del leggere la posta elettronica (quando non indispensabile), e mettere tante telecamere per vedere quanto tempo alla scrivania scrive.

La via corretta dovrebbe essere quella indicata da Ic3M4n. Prendi il proxy e le statistiche e blocchi tutto quello che non é relazionabile all'azienda e al lavoro da svolgere.

----------

## Kernel78

A me sembrava che navigare per i fatti propri sfruttando la connessione aziendale fosse illegale come rubarsi la cancelleria dall'ufficio visto che l'azienda paga per una connessione che tu non hai alcun diritto di usare se non a fini lavorativi.

Io sulla rete di casa mia ho installato squid con richiesta di login e password (anche se io l'ho fatto per ottimizzare la cache sui siti visitati e farmi statistiche sul traffico, visto che la rete la usiamo io e mia moglie) e in questo modo con sarg mi creo report mensili dove posso vedere quale utente ha visitato quali siti, quando, generando quanto traffico e via dicendo.

Basta implementare una soluzione del genere ed informare tutti i dipendenti che non sarà più tollerato il c@zzeggio su internet (non penso che sia più illegale che far timbrare il cartellino per vedere quando uno entra e esce).

Anche soltanto per la paura di venir sgamati vedrai che i c@zzeggiatori diminuiranno drasticamente.

Se qualcuno continuasse a c@zzeggiare puoi implementare una blacklist di siti vietati o consultarsi con il legale aziendale per sapere quali metodi si possono utilizzare per far desistere tale pratica.

----------

## makoomba

- deleted -

----------

## effeuno

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Basta implementare una soluzione del genere ed informare tutti i dipendenti che non sarà più tollerato il c@zzeggio su internet (non penso che sia più illegale che far timbrare il cartellino per vedere quando uno entra e esce).
> 
> 

 

Grazie a tutti!!!!!

Penso che la soluzione di kernel78 sia la piu' percorribile.

Cerchero' sul forum e in rete di documentarmi su squid e sarg.

Se qualcuno sa indicarmi alcuni link in merito lo ringrazio anticipatamente.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male la cosa é illegale, al pari del leggere la posta elettronica (quando non indispensabile), e mettere tante telecamere per vedere quanto tempo alla scrivania scrive.

 

è esattamente il contrario (ma non mi pronuncio sulle telecamere, non l'avevo mai sentita), anzi, il dipendete può anche incappare in:

- multe

- sgravio dallo stipendio delle ore dichiarate come 'lavorative' ma che dai controlli non risultano tali

- licenziamento

- licenziamento + risarcimento danni

questo per un semplice motivo: la legge sulla privacy si applica solo sui beni e sulle proprietà di chi esercita tale diritto, e fino a prova contraria, i pc, la connessione internet e la posta elettronica sono del titolare e non del dipendente. Questo discorso poi diventa ancora + complesso qualora l'azienda utilizzi internet per acquisire o gestire i dati personali dei clienti o di terzi parti, per cui l'attività 'lavorativa internettiana' dei dipendenti diventa un elemento cruciale, con multe severissime, un sacco di controlli ecc ecc ecc (ce ne sarebbe da parlare per ore).

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La via corretta dovrebbe essere quella indicata da Ic3M4n. Prendi il proxy e le statistiche e blocchi tutto quello che non é relazionabile all'azienda e al lavoro da svolgere.

 

io alle aziende che mi chiedono questo genere di servizi, abilito un proxy (squid) e blocco il gateway di connessione affinchè risponda solo ed esclusivamente al proxy e a nessun'altro IP, così gli utenti per navigare e scaricare la posta sono obbligati a passare dal proxy (per quanto può sembrare strano, il + sfigato dei luser nonostante non abbia competenze di reti/gw/ecc riesce sempre a sgamarti l'ip del gw che fa da portfoward e poi si modifica a manina i parametri di Windows ...)

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Se non ricordo male la cosa é illegale, al pari del leggere la posta elettronica (quando non indispensabile), e mettere tante telecamere per vedere quanto tempo alla scrivania scrive. 
> 
> è esattamente il contrario (ma non mi pronuncio sulle telecamere, non l'avevo mai sentita)

 

Legge 200/70 "Statuto dei Lavoratori" Art. 4.

Il discorso internet é più complesso perché, ai tempi della legge, non erano conosciute le possibilità di tracciamento elettronico e di "evasione dal lavoro" offerte dalla rete, questo fa si che il giudice abbia diverse possibilità di interpretazione.

In ogni caso, dato che nel caso é un giudice che decide se la legge lo permette o meno sicuramente non addurrei a scusante la frase l' ho letto nei forum gentoo[ ma, prima di mettere in atto simili misure é il caso di parlare con un avvocato competente in materia o con l'ispettorato del lavoro.

Quello che non ricordo (da cui i miei dubbi) é se la "legge Biagi" apporti modifiche alla materia.

----------

## Kernel78

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cerchero' sul forum e in rete di documentarmi su squid e sarg.
> 
> Se qualcuno sa indicarmi alcuni link in merito lo ringrazio anticipatamente.
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda squid qui trovi la documentazione in italiano su cui mi sono basato anche io e per sarg basta fare 

```
emerge sarg
```

 e lanciandolo senza argomenti ti scorre il log di squid e ti crea delle pagine html comodissime e molto dettagliate e dipende solo da te decidere la frequenza con cui lanciarlo (consiglio di usare cron per avere report aggiornati periodicamente).

L'unica parte che può risultare complessa è la configurazione in squid per l'autenticazione degli utenti (sempre spiegata nel link di prima) in quanto ci sono diverse strade percorribili e in base alla dimensione dell'azienda e della preesistenza o meno di un sistema di identificazione centralizzato e al grado di sicurezza desiderato potrebbe esserci più o meno lavoro da fare.

Io non sono un grande esperto, visto che mi sono avvicinato da poco a queste tematiche ma se ti serve una mano tutta la mia scarsa conoscenza è a tua disposizione   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Legge 200/70 "Statuto dei Lavoratori" Art. 4.

 

attenzione!!!

state facendo tutti una grossissima confusione, vediamo di far chiarezza sull'argomento e invito gli interessati a leggere questo 

approfondimento.

in soldoni ha ragione randomize quando dice che lo statuto dei lavoratori vieta al datore di lavoro di applicare dei controlli per monitorare il lavoro dei dipendenti  e che ci sono casi giuridici in cui questa norma viene applicata alla lettera, ma allo stesso tempo esistono sentenze opposte. Il Garante è intervenuto sull'argomento dicendo che la questione è abbastanza spinosa e controversa (perchè hanno ragione sia il dipendete che il datore di lavoro, e ci sono normative che pongono queste due figure sia in torto che in ragione) e l'unica soluzione attuabile al momento è quella di informare il dipendente, in fase di assunzione o successivamente con una circolare da firmare, che può utilizzare l'email aziendale solo per scopi lavorativi e non personali; solo e soltanto in questo caso il datore di lavoro può attuare misure di controllo e/o visionare la posta elettronica del dipendente quando è assente, in tutti gli altri casi vale quando sostenuto da randomize.

io ho dato per scontato questo fatto, siccome oramai (almeno dalle mie parti, e con le aziende con cui sono venuto a contatto per questo genere di servizi) è prassi normale informare il dipendente quali sono i suoi diritti lavorativi e i suoi limiti d'utilizzo delle attrezzature aziendali (non solo su quelle informatiche, ma anche per esempio sull'uso dei mezzi aziendali, dei documenti aziendali, sull'uso delle password d'accesso, sui telefonini aziendali ecc ecc ecc).

----------

## Kernel78

@DarkAngel76

Il fatto è che non è interesse di nessuno in questa discussione monitorare la posta elettronica (che come specificato anche nel testo che hai linkato potrebbe essere tutelata) ma di impedire di navigare su siti non consoni.

Vista cmq la possibilità di intendere la cosa come un controllo per non rischiare sarebbe meglio limitarsi a controllare gli indirizzi visitati senza controllare gli utenti che li visitano e bannare quei siti, magari redirezionando tali richieste ad una pagina aziendale che informi il dipendente che è vietato usare le infrastrutture aziendali per c@zzeggiare, soprattutto in orario di lavoro. Tale redirezione non dovrebbe essere illegale e dovrebbe essere un incentivo per smettere di cercare siti su cui c@zzeggiare.

In alternativa si crea una whitelist con tutti i siti concessi bloccando l'accesso a tutto il resto, in questo caso l'unica noia è il dover aggiornare la lista quando ci si accorge di dover visitare un'altro sito. In questo modo però si elimina qualsiasi problema legale in quanto non si monitora nessuno e, nel contempo, nessuno può c@zzeggiare su internet.

Bisgona cmq valutare per cosa sia lecito utilizzare internet nell'azienda in questione per decidere quale possa essere la soluzione migliore.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @DarkAngel76
> 
> Il fatto è che non è interesse di nessuno in questa discussione monitorare la posta elettronica (che come specificato anche nel testo che hai linkato potrebbe essere tutelata) ma di impedire di navigare su siti non consoni.

 

è la stessa cosa, la mia citazione all'uso delle email era solo un'esempio per far capire il concetto, concetto che si applica a qualunque attività inerente l'utilizo di internet in ambito lavorativo: email, navigazione, ftp, p2p ecc ecc

il paradosso è che se l'azienda non ha informato i propri dipendenti che il pc e internet va usato solo per lavoro, e il datore becca un dipendente a scaricare pornazzi, mp3 o a giocare a solitario, non puà licenziare il dipendente...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Vista cmq la possibilità di intendere la cosa come un controllo per non rischiare sarebbe meglio limitarsi a controllare gli indirizzi visitati senza controllare gli utenti che li visitano e bannare quei siti, magari redirezionando tali richieste ad una pagina aziendale che informi il dipendente che è vietato usare le infrastrutture aziendali per c@zzeggiare, soprattutto in orario di lavoro. Tale redirezione non dovrebbe essere illegale e dovrebbe essere un incentivo per smettere di cercare siti su cui c@zzeggiare.

 

anche in questo modo, si lede la legge sui diritti del lavoratori citata da randomize, ed è quindi una cosa illegale se svolta dal titolare senza informare il dipendente.

 *Quote:*   

> Bisgona cmq valutare per cosa sia lecito utilizzare internet nell'azienda in questione per decidere quale possa essere la soluzione migliore.

 

questa è una cosa che oggi come oggi qualunque azienda lo fa già (o dovrebbe già farlo), previa consultazione del proprio legale, e che poi attua in fase di assunzione del personale; io nel 2003 ho ricevuto pure una circolante dal Garante su tale aspetto (e in particolare per la garanzia della privacy dei dati sensebili dei clienti) che mi invitata a prendere provvedimenti, siamo nel 2006 per cui ripeto, è compito dell'azienda premunirsi prima con i dipendenti e poi attuare le misure di controllo di cui necessita. (e qui termino l'OT perchè credo che stiamo sfociando nell'OT)

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> è la stessa cosa, la mia citazione all'uso delle email era solo un'esempio per far capire il concetto, concetto che si applica a qualunque attività inerente l'utilizo di internet in ambito lavorativo: email, navigazione, ftp, p2p ecc ecc

 

Non è proprio la stessa cosa, controllare i siti visitati potrebbe essere un reato in quanto mezzo di controllo a distanza ma di sicuro non può essere interpretato come "violazione della corrispondenza" (reato penale).

Inoltre penso che anche tu concorderai che se si utilizza una whitelist non c'è assolutamente alcun reato, semplicemente si previene a monte che il lavoratore possa commettere illecito e che il datore di lavoro debba a sua volta commettere illecito controllando quali lavoratori c@zzeggiano su internet (e vissero tutti felici e contenti).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non è proprio la stessa cosa, controllare i siti visitati potrebbe essere un reato in quanto mezzo di controllo a distanza ma di sicuro non può essere interpretato come "violazione della corrispondenza" (reato penale).

 

p.s.: ho fatto un edit al post precedente perchè mi si è perso nell'etere parte del post

sei tu che non hai capito bene il senso della legge sulla privacy, che non è SOLO sulla lettura della corrispondenza, ma su tutta una serie di beni e proprietà; la questione è molto + ampia e complessa, e ripeto, non si limita alle email, soprattutto se l'azienda deve garantire ai propri clienti l'assoluta riservatezza dei dati sensibili se questi sono trattati per via telematica (vedi la nuova legge sulla privacy del2004 che obbliga ad adottare forme di controllo di sicurezza)

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre penso che anche tu concorderai che se si utilizza una whitelist non c'è assolutamente alcun reato, semplicemente si previene a monte che il lavoratore possa commettere illecito e che il datore di lavoro debba a sua volta commettere illecito controllando quali lavoratori c@zzeggiano su internet (e vissero tutti felici e contenti).

 

si ma per fare una whitelist, devi partire da una blacklist no? quindi in un modo o nell'altro devi sempre controllare i siti che visita il dipendete e da li decidere quali sono leciti e quali no, o forse non ho capito la tua affermazione?

comuqnue, il problema di fondo è che quello che io credo sia lecito, o quello che credi tu sia lecito, non lo è per la legge italiana; purtroppo è una legislazione molto controversa e ti assicuro che il problema l'ho affrontato in modo dettagliato in prima persona in qualità di titolare della mia società, e in secondo luogo come servizio erogato ai clienti, ho pure seguito tutti i seminari tenuti nel 2004 dai vari sindacati lavorativi sull'argomento in questione e sulla nuova legge sulla privacy 2004. Tutto quello che ti ho detto viene dalle bocche dei vari sindacati, dai vari legali dei miei clienti e pure dai legali del sito consulentelegaleinformatico.it a cui mi sono rivolto nel 2003/2004 per tale questione. Dico solo, fate attenzione, tutelatevi bene, perchè le multe e le ammende sono salatissime per entrambe le parti (titolare e dipendente).

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Inoltre penso che anche tu concorderai che se si utilizza una whitelist non c'è assolutamente alcun reato, semplicemente si previene a monte che il lavoratore possa commettere illecito e che il datore di lavoro debba a sua volta commettere illecito controllando quali lavoratori c@zzeggiano su internet (e vissero tutti felici e contenti). 
> 
> si ma per fare una whitelist, devi partire da una blacklist no? quindi in un modo o nell'altro devi sempre controllare i siti che visita il dipendete e da li decidere quali sono leciti e quali no, o forse non ho capito la tua affermazione?
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma per fare una whitelist non ti serve avere una black list, anzi è proprio il sistema opposto.

Per esempio (molto banale) ho una società dove i dipendenti devono monitorare per i clienti gli andamenti della borsa e solo quello allora creerò una whitelist con solo www.borsaitaliana.it (inventato) e quello sarà l'unico sito visitabile, tutto il resto di internet non sarà accessibile quindi nessun altro sito, se in un secondo momento l'azienda ritiene che sia importante seguire anche www.borsedelmondo.org (anche questo inventato) basterà aggiungere anche questo alla whitelist.

In questo modo di sicuro non si viola nessuna legge in quanto non si monitora nessuno ma si aumenta la laboriosità di manutenzione al crescere del numero di siti visitabili.

----------

## Kernel78

Spulciando sul sito www.consulentelegaleinformatico.it ho trovato questo che si adatta perfettamente alla questione trattata da noi.

Dal link traggo quanto segue

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica, laddove il dipendente venga avvertito della presenza di questo rilevatore di connessioni, avrà la libertà di scegliere se lasciar monitorare le proprie navigazioni o riservare le navigazioni prettamente personali ad ambienti privati.
> 
> 

 

Rinnovo cmq anche io il suggerimento a consultarsi con un legale esperto prima di mettere in atto qualsiasi soluzione che possa essere considerata lesiva di qualsiasi diritto e declino ogni responsabilità nel caso i miei suggerimenti ed interventi servano per attuare tali illeciti.

A furia di parlare di legalità ho ritenuto opportuno tutelarmi  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Spulciando sul sito www.consulentelegaleinformatico.it ho trovato questo che si adatta perfettamente alla questione trattata da noi.

 

che dici esattamente le cose che ho riportato io nei post precedenti.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma per fare una whitelist non ti serve avere una black list, anzi è proprio il sistema opposto.
> 
> Per esempio (molto banale) ho una società dove i dipendenti devono monitorare per i clienti gli andamenti della borsa e solo quello [CUT]

 

eh infatti non avevo capito il senso originario del tuo post, ora è chiaro... uhmmm si è una "possibile" scappatoia, il problema è che io, te e tutti gli altri qui del forum capiamo perfettamente che tale soluzione è 'fattibile e consona' al problema, bisogna però vedere se lo capiranno anche gli avvocati e i giudici qualora tale situazione sfoci in una causa legale (l'ignoranza in termini informatici di giudici e avvocati è una piaga...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica, laddove il dipendente venga avvertito della presenza di questo rilevatore di connessioni, avrà la libertà di scegliere se lasciar monitorare le proprie navigazioni o riservare le navigazioni prettamente personali ad ambienti privati.
> 
> 

 

che tradotto per i + profani vuol dire: "se il dipendente è stato avvertito dei mezzi di controllo saranno azzi sua se naviga per scopi privati, mentre se non vuole rendere pubbliche le proprie navigazioni lo farà a casa sua.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Scusa ma per fare una whitelist non ti serve avere una black list, anzi è proprio il sistema opposto.
> 
> Per esempio (molto banale) ho una società dove i dipendenti devono monitorare per i clienti gli andamenti della borsa e solo quello [CUT] 
> ...

 

Scusa ma non è una "possibile" scappatoia, è una soluzione perfettamente legale.

Per esempio non si potrebbe montare una telecamera in una stanza per controllare chi entra ma se chiudo la porta a chiave e non do a nessuno la chiave per entrare non monitoro proprio nessuno, non ci sono nemmeno le basi per ipotizzare che io stia monitorando qualcuno, figuarsi se si riescono a trovare le prove.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> In pratica, laddove il dipendente venga avvertito della presenza di questo rilevatore di connessioni, avrà la libertà di scegliere se lasciar monitorare le proprie navigazioni o riservare le navigazioni prettamente personali ad ambienti privati.
> ...

 

Esattamente quindi basterebbe (uso il condizionale) mettere un'avvertimento nella maschera che il browser apre per inserire l'autenticazione per il proxy e chiunque inserisca i propri login e password vede quella maschera ed è quindi automaticamente informato ma l'ultima parola la lascerei ad un avvocato esperto.

/EDIT: ho deciso di limitarmi a dare consigli tecnici dando per scontato che chiuque li utilizzi lo faccia nella piena legalità.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non è una "possibile" scappatoia, è una soluzione perfettamente legale.
> 
> Per esempio non si potrebbe montare una telecamera in una stanza per controllare chi entra ma se chiudo la porta a chiave e non do a nessuno la chiave per entrare non monitoro proprio nessuno, non ci sono nemmeno le basi per ipotizzare che io stia monitorando qualcuno, figuarsi se si riescono a trovare le prove.

 

io ho ipotizzato una possibile causa legale che nasca tra il titolare e il dipendente, non ho detto che la tua soluzione non è legale... forse mi sono spiegato male, intendevo dire, che a miei occhi e ai tuoi, la tua soluzione è "legale", ma potrebbe non esserlo per un giudice o un avvocato sia per mancanza di competenza in materia informatica (per loro la tua soluzione potrebbe essere alla stregua dell'uso di una telecamera...), sia perchè sussistono effettivi cavilli legali (che non conosco, visto che la materia legistativa a riguardo è complessa) che possano mettere in dubbio la legittimità della tua soluzione.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Esattamente quindi basterebbe (uso il condizionale) mettere un'avvertimento nella maschera che il browser apre per inserire l'autenticazione per il proxy e chiunque inserisca i propri login e password vede quella maschera ed è quindi automaticamente informato ma l'ultima parola la lascerei ad un avvocato esperto.

 

a riguardo, non sono sicuro che una pagina web informativa sia sufficiente dal punto vista legale, credo proprio invece che sia richiesta un' esplicita dichiarazione di intenti firmata da entrambe le parti (come avviene nella prassi). Ma come già detto, l'ultima parola a riguardo spetta solo ad un addesso ai lavori: avvocato+sindati.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho ipotizzato una possibile causa legale che nasca tra il titolare e il dipendente, non ho detto che la tua soluzione non è legale... forse mi sono spiegato male, intendevo dire, che a miei occhi e ai tuoi, la tua soluzione è "legale", ma potrebbe non esserlo per un giudice o un avvocato sia per mancanza di competenza in materia informatica (per loro la tua soluzione potrebbe essere alla stregua dell'uso di una telecamera...), sia perchè sussistono effettivi cavilli legali (che non conosco, visto che la materia legistativa a riguardo è complessa) che possano mettere in dubbio la legittimità della tua soluzione.
> 
> 

 

La logica mi porterebbe a dire che basterebbe paragonare la whitelist ad una porta chiusa e un qualsiasi consulente informatico chiamato dal tribunale non potrebbe che confermare che non sussistono strumenti di monitoraggio.

Purtroppo non sempre la legge segue la logica e non essendo io un legale mi fermo qui.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a riguardo, non sono sicuro che una pagina web informativa sia sufficiente dal punto vista legale, credo proprio invece che sia richiesta un' esplicita dichiarazione di intenti firmata da entrambe le parti (come avviene nella prassi). Ma come già detto, l'ultima parola a riguardo spetta solo ad un addesso ai lavori: avvocato+sindati.

 

La firma digitale adesso ha valore uguale a quello di una firma manuale ma anche l'accoppiata utente e password ha legalmente un certo peso ma anche qui bisognerebbe sentire un avvocato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho un problema con Sarg.

Ho fatto in modo che cron mi generi giornalmente i report, solo che nella pagina iniziale di squid-reports,

vedo che i periodi sono:

```
30May2009-04Jun2009

30May2009-03Jun2009

30May2009-02Jun2009

30May2009-01Jun2009

30May2009-31May2009

30May2009-30May2009

29May2009-29May2009
```

Io invece vorrei che ogni link mi facesse vedere solo le ultime 24 ore, e non ogni volta (in questo caso) dal 30 maggio ad oggi.

Non trovo un'opzione nel file di conf, per poter aggiustare questa cosa.

----------

## Kernel78

Suppongo che il tuo problema nasca dal fatto che sarg si pappa tutto il log di squid quindi dovresti ruotare il log dopo averlo dato in pasto a sarg ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo mi sa proprio che hai ragione.

In realtà però credo che ruoti (con logrotate), perché in /var/log/squid/ ho tutti questi files:

```
access.log    access.log.2  access.log.5  cache.log.1  cache.log.4  store.log.0  store.log.3

access.log.0  access.log.3  cache.log     cache.log.2  cache.log.5  store.log.1  store.log.4

access.log.1  access.log.4  cache.log.0   cache.log.3  store.log    store.log.2  store.log.5
```

Forse c'è altro da fare...

----------

## Kernel78

tu non mi dai molte informazioni ma ad occhio e croce i posso ipotizzare che i log vengano rotati ogni mese o ogni settimana mentre sarg viene lanciato ogni giorno ... 

secondo me la cosa più pratica è che tu ti faccia una configurazione ad hoc di logrotate per i log di squid che oltre a ruotarli giornalmente lanci anche sarg ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Dimmi cosa vuoi sapere, posso postarti intanto il file di configurazione di logrotate:

```
weekly

rotate 4

create

dateext

compress

include /etc/logrotate.d

notifempty

nomail

noolddir

/var/log/wtmp {

    monthly

    create 0664 root utmp

    rotate 1

}

/var/log/btmp {

    missingok

    monthly

    create 0600 root utmp

    rotate 1

}
```

Altro?  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho trovato questo nel frattempo.

Ho creato il file /etc/logrotate.d/squid e ci ho messo il codice suggerito, però non sono sicuro che corregga il problema che ho riscontrato.

Io vorrei appunto, un link per ogni giorno.

Inoltre stavo pensando ad una cosa: fra un anno avrò una lista enorme (se non prima). Qual'è il modo migliore per dare una ripulita?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Inoltre stavo pensando ad una cosa: fra un anno avrò una lista enorme (se non prima). Qual'è il modo migliore per dare una ripulita?

 

A quasi due anni di distanza mi ritrovo in questa situazione. Ancora non si sa nulla su come risolvere?

----------

## Kernel78

tieni conto che attualmente (e tristemente) non ho una gentoo sotto mano  :Sad: 

premesso questo il comando 

```
test -x "sarg-reports daily" || sarg-reports daily
```

è demenziale ...

il comando sarg-reports esiste ?

P.S. ho dato per scontato che tu stia usando il delirante esempio riportato in quel blog ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per la risposta  :Smile: 

Dunque, non sto seguendo l'esempio riportato in quel blog perché come hai giustamente scritto tu è delirante.

Inoltre il comando sarg-reports non esiste. Tabulando sarg, non esce niente.

----------

## Kernel78

aggiornami un po' ...

la tua configurazione di logrotate è rimasta quella che hai postato anni fa ?

sarg è installato ? quali comandi vengono lanciati per generare i report ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, non ho cambiato nulla in logrotate (c'è sempre il file /etc/logrotate.d/squid).

Sarg è sempre installato, e per generare i report uso questa linea in crontab:

```
0 19 * * * /usr/sbin/sarg
```

Se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere quella a generarmi i report giornalieri. È un po' che non ci metto mano.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> c'è sempre il file /etc/logrotate.d/squid

 

il cui contenuto è ?

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 0 19 * * * /usr/sbin/sarg
> ```
> ...

 

in tal caso dovresti porre questo comando nella configurazione del logrotate ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione scusa, il contenuto del file /etc/logrotate.d/squid è il seguente:

```
/var/log/squid/*.log {

        daily

        compress

        delaycompress

        rotate 2

        missingok

        nocreate

        sharedscripts

        prerotate

        test -x "sarg daily" || sarg daily

        endscript

        postrotate

        test ! -e /var/run/squid.pid || /usr/sbin/squid -k rotate

        endscript

}

```

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> in tal caso dovresti porre questo comando nella configurazione del logrotate ...

 

No scusa, questa cosa mi confonde. Quel comando mi pare che generi proprio i report, in base anche a quanto scritto nel file di configurazione che appunto ho riportato sopra.

----------

## Kernel78

al volo mi vengono da farti notare 2 cose:

- i report li generi tramite cron OPPURE tramite logrotate (io preferirei quest'ultimo), non da entrambi altrimenti ti incasini per forza ...

- non mi ricordo da quale utente venga eseguito logrotate, controlla che possa arrivare/eseguire /usr/sbin/sarg altrimenti verrà eseguito solo da cron

In /var/log/squid hai i log rotati ? i log hanno date corrette ?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> al volo mi vengono da farti notare 2 cose:
> 
> - i report li generi tramite cron OPPURE tramite logrotate (io preferirei quest'ultimo), non da entrambi altrimenti ti incasini per forza ...
> 
> 

 mmh.. hai sicuramente ragione. Non so perché ho messo questa doppia impostazione, però diciamo che non ho mai avuto problemi di "doppioni" nell'interfaccia web di sarg. Immagino che al massimo farà il doppio del lavoro. Ma di questo non sono sicuro. *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - non mi ricordo da quale utente venga eseguito logrotate, controlla che possa arrivare/eseguire /usr/sbin/sarg altrimenti verrà eseguito solo da cron
> 
> 

 Sinceramente penso sia eseguito da root, ma ora non riesco a verificare questa cosa.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> In /var/log/squid hai i log rotati ? i log hanno date corrette ?

 

Sembrerebbe di sì. 

A parte lo store.log, gli altri mi sembrano a posto:

```
# ls /var/log/squid -l

total 1136

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid 464953 Mar 28 16:07 access.log

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid  22498 Mar 28 03:10 access.log-20110327.gz

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid  52520 Mar 28 03:07 access.log-20110328

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid   3814 Mar 26 04:15 access.log.2

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid   3118 Mar 19 04:12 access.log.9

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid    319 Mar 28 03:10 cache.log

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid   1597 Mar 28 03:10 cache.log-20110327.gz

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid    319 Mar 27 03:10 cache.log-20110328

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 28 03:10 cache.log.0

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 27 03:10 cache.log.1

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid    319 Mar 26 03:10 cache.log.2

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 26 03:10 cache.log.3

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 25 03:10 cache.log.4

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 24 03:10 cache.log.5

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 23 03:10 cache.log.6

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 22 03:10 cache.log.7

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 21 03:10 cache.log.8

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid      0 Mar 20 03:10 cache.log.9

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid 153985 Oct  1 03:10 store.log-20100930.gz

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid 402235 Sep 30 14:35 store.log-20101001

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid   5600 Sep 25  2010 store.log.5

-rw-r----- 1 squid squid   6032 Sep 18  2010 store.log.9
```

Quindi in teoria nell'interfaccia web di sarg, non dovrei vedere un report del 24 Maggio 2009. Ma allora non capisco da dove lo pesca.

Che poi di fatto, sarebbe anche utile poter leggere report lontani nel tempo, ma se almeno dividesse tutto il report in più pagine avrebbe senso!

----------

## Kernel78

penso che sarg crei il report e se lo memorizzi da qualche parte ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io penso che lo metta nei log, appunto.

Almeno così mi sembra di ricordare.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io penso che lo metta nei log, appunto.
> 
> Almeno così mi sembra di ricordare.

 

dubito che sarg vada a scrivere nei log di squid ...

----------

## fbcyborg

No, aspetta, non intendevo dire questo. Piuttosto, squid genera dei log che poi sarg va a leggere per creare i report. Mi pare che accada una cosa del genere.

----------

## Kernel78

ok, schematizzo ...

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi in teoria nell'interfaccia web di sarg, non dovrei vedere un report del 24 Maggio 2009. Ma allora non capisco da dove lo pesca. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> penso che sarg crei il report e se lo memorizzi da qualche parte ...

 

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, hai ragione! Ma in soldoni? Scusa ma non ci arrivo! Sarà il troppo lavoro!  :Razz: 

In base all'osservazione (giusta) che mi hai fatto, squid genera i log, sarg li analizza, e li mostra via web.

OK, 

 *Quote:*   

> penso che sarg crei il report e se lo memorizzi da qualche parte ...

 

Non so dove lo memorizzi a questo punto. Inoltre, quando crea il report, bisognerebbe dirgli di creare solo quello contenente gli accessi dell'ultimo mese ad esempio. Magari con la possibilità di vedere anche quelli prima.

Insomma, io sarei contento anche di una soluzione che mette tutti i dati in più pagine, senza per forza eliminare il report del 24-05-09, che è il primo.

----------

## Kernel78

Mantenendo valida la premessa che non ho a disposizione una gentoo (ne squid ne sarg) ...

Sarg si mantiene i suoi archivi da qualche parte (percorso forse definito nella configurazione stessa di sarg) in cui tu hai i report dagli albori.

Ipotizzando adesso di partire da una situazione ideale per avere report mensili relativi solo all'ultimo mese dovresti basarti solo su logrotate con una rotazione mensile e un prerotate che scateni la generazione da parte di sarg del report.

In questo modo durante tutto il mese squid si scrive il suo log, a fine mese logrotate lo da in pasto a sarg, che genera il report, e poi viene ruotato e il grande ciclo della vita riprende da capo.

Non ho la più pallida idea di come tu possa preservare/editare/rimuovere i report attualmente presenti in sarg ma fossi in te scoprirei come farpiazza pulita, ripulirei cron e sistemerei logrotate.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, grazie, spero di riuscire a capirci qualcosa! Sennò pace!  :Smile: 

Vedrò di smanettare con logrotate.

----------

